# ebay names



## 37fleetwood (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine is 37fleetwood here, and  37fleetwood on ebay too.
what's yours?


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 18, 2013)

I too like to keep it simple. pedal4416 just like on here and it's one of my emails.


----------



## dxmadman (Aug 18, 2013)

Dxmadman alias  rlm292.


----------



## kos22us (Aug 18, 2013)

kos22us = ebay    kos22us = cabe    kos22us = email


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 18, 2013)

I've been rustyspoke on ebay sense 1999 and rustyspoke66 everywhere else.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2013)

19fairlane65


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mine's the same on both too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2013)

While some of the user names are self explanatory it might also be interesting (or embarassing) to explain how you arrived at your user name. Mine is Freqman1 both here and ebay. I'm a government civilian (Department of the Army) and my career field used to be called "radio frequency management" hence Freqman. Its now referred to as electromagnetic spectrum management operations. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Aug 19, 2013)

Mine here is stoney,


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 19, 2013)

deleted...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 19, 2013)

Pbzepp..... Get it?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 19, 2013)

cool, now we can watch what you guys are bidding on


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2013)

alw said:


> cool, now we can watch what you guys are bidding on




You don't see user names on Ebay anymore as the bidder. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> You don't see user names on Ebay anymore as the bidder. V/r Shawn




This is true when looking at the bid history of a listing, but using the advanced search a person can enter a UID and search current and completed items bid on by that user.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 19, 2013)

*ebay id*

On ebay I am gordberry. Combo of parts of my first and last names. Used to be my handle back in the day when everyone had a cb radio in their truck.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 19, 2013)

I started on ebay back in 1998 when things were a lot different and I was collecting the action figures of my youth.
I don't know how many times my younger brother and I went through the Sears Christmas catalog as boys picking out Christmas presents from Santa and playing with our toys when not roughhousing outside (no Atari 2600, no cable in our family).
The dominant action figure maker was Mego, reproducing characters from syndicated TV and comic book superheroes and I chose my ebay handle "megoman" from my obsession at the time connecting to my past.
No sense changing my name now into something bicycle related and loosing my standing/feedback.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2013)

sorry, have yet to sell on e-bay.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 19, 2013)

bricycle said:


> sorry, have yet to sell on e-bay.....




Me either. But I do buy once in awhile


----------



## chitown (Aug 19, 2013)

*payoffcollegeloans*

Pretty self explanatory, though I think it works better as a sellers username than a buyers. Of course that's what I thought when I set up the account was that I was going to be selling all my treasures for big bucks... usually buy more and add to that debt, unless I choose to see collecting as an investment... which I faithfully (blindly) do.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 19, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> No sense changing my name now into something bicycle related and loosing my standing/feedback.




Are you aware that you can change your name without setting up a new account and your feedback score is intact.  I used to be saucymonkey but I changed it to bikewhorder a few years ago.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 19, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Are you aware that you can change your name without setting up a new account and your feedback score is intact.  I used to be saucymonkey but I changed it to bikewhorder a few years ago.




I am glad to hear that as I am knowing that saucymonkey is finally available again for use.
Chris


----------



## Rookie (Aug 19, 2013)

My eBay user name is "milbury" after the great Mike Milbury!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 19, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I am glad to hear that as I am knowing that saucymonkey is finally available again for use.
> Chris




Doh! I should have put that user name on Ebay before I gave it up.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 19, 2013)

Mine WAS Bikesnbuses ,tried to change it to Saucymonkey this AM..but it was taken!!  So I just changed it to SaucyMonkee


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 19, 2013)

When I joined TheCabe the first few usernames I tried were already taken, all I could think of bicycle related was I just had 2 flat tires in the past couple months.....so Flat Tire it was! :eek:


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 19, 2013)

*Names*

I had my Ebay name since 1999, long before the CABE. My Ebay name is "adamstar"
which is my middle name"Adam" & my daughter's middle name "Star" combined
My CABE name" Wayne Adam" is simply my first & middle name................Wayne


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 19, 2013)

Deleted due to CABE member threatening to abuse members on ebay.


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 19, 2013)

From around 2003.

Mine is different than it is here since kngtmat (Knight part of Knight Rider and my name) was already taken or whatever reason it was so my Ebay name is knightmc1979. I have only bought things on there but mainly in the early days when they allowed Money Orders since I don't have a bank account or like credit cards. 

The only reason I was able to buy the last thing on there the past year was because with the help of family which we do a lot for each other since every thing hasn't been well for me. Why I started buying bikes for cheap to fix up so I can have some better money to help me out then now I started selling to get rid of the stuff and be done with them.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 19, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> When I joined TheCabe the first few usernames I tried were already taken, all I could think of bicycle related was I just had 2 flat tires in the past couple months.....so Flat Tire it was! :eek:
> donsalvage on the bay..........cause most of the stuff I ever sold is used, rusty, dinged, cracked, repainted etc, and it needs to be saved, rescued, recovered, etc so you guys can buy it and bring it back to life!




Hey Donsalvage!  I never made the connection to you on the cabe, you got some good stuff, I'm always watching your items.  I thought maybe you were a metal scrapper who got lucky a lot!


----------



## El Roth (Aug 19, 2013)

ebay member since 1998  user id is Dirty Vans ..... bmx racing days in late 70s..its all i use  vans shoes...still use them today.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 19, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> When I joined TheCabe the first few usernames I tried were already taken, all I could think of bicycle related was I just had 2 flat tires in the past couple months.....so Flat Tire it was! :eek:
> donsalvage on the bay..........cause most of the stuff I ever sold is used, rusty, dinged, cracked, repainted etc, and it needs to be saved, rescued, recovered, etc so you guys can buy it and bring it back to life!




I've bought more than a few things from you


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 19, 2013)

*vans?*



El Roth said:


> ebay member since 1998  user id is Dirty Vans ..... bmx racing days in late 70s..its all i use  vans shoes...still use them today.




What size do you wear? I sell vans on the weekends


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 19, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Hey Donsalvage!  I never made the connection to you on the cabe, you got some good stuff, I'm always watching your items.  I thought maybe you were a metal scrapper who got lucky a lot!




I've had a few people ask if I owned a junkyard, and if I could look thru it to see if I had this or that....haha....hell I wish I did own a junkyard!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 19, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> I've had a few people ask if I owned a junkyard, and if I could look thru it to see if I had this or that....haha....hell I wish I did own a junkyard!!




My wife says I own a junkyard.
Chris


----------



## El Roth (Aug 19, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> What size do you wear? I sell vans on the weekends



10.5 or 11 i mostly use classic styles..vans flip flops..=)  email me

i also collect them...limited editions like mooneyes  etc


----------



## OldRider (Aug 19, 2013)

I won't touch ebay with a 10 foot pole. CABE name is self explanatory


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 19, 2013)

same on both - decotriumph. I like Art Deco and Triumph motorcycles. Actually, I was  Triumph dealer (and Ducati, Moto Guzzi, Laverda) for a couple of years and  I think I came up with the name during that time.


----------



## bike (Aug 19, 2013)

*When I joined ebay*

any email could be a username- then you could pick I had about 100
smellmyfeetyeccch! was my favorite!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2013)

Same on both, ebay predated my forum memberships. My email is "Carpentinkerer" since I am a carpenter, as well as a world-class tinkerer! Adamtinkerer was a take off on that. For some reason though, RRB wouldn't accept it as a handle, so, i went with "Rustinkerer". And my harmony central handle is "Malcolm Ramone", after two of my fave guitarists, AC/DC's Malcolm Young, and Johnny Ramone.


----------



## tailhole (Aug 25, 2013)

tailhole on ebay too.
It's an old family name.
just kidding.  An old girlfriend used to yell at me, "GET YOUR TAILHOLE OVER HERE!"  I had never heard that phrase before and thought it was funny in 2000 when I opened up an ebay account.  
Well, she's long gone and now I'm stuck with it.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 25, 2013)

Larmo63 is from "Larry" and "lame-O" that my best as*hole friends dreamed up one drunken

night. It stuck, thanks guys. The "63" is from my surfwear company I started. My eBay account

is as a seller and buyer: Iwantit1st05. My son made it up.


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 25, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> While some of the user names are self explanatory it might also be interesting (or embarassing) to explain how you arrived at your user name. Mine is Freqman1 both here and ebay. I'm a government civilian (Department of the Army) and my career field used to be called "radio frequency management" hence Freqman. Its now referred to as electromagnetic spectrum management operations. V/r Shawn




That's interesting Shawn, I always freq = freak, as my wife calls me and all my bicycle friends "freaks"...just made sense to me!


----------



## Joe V (Aug 25, 2013)

El Roth said:


> user id is Dirty Vans ......




Noticed your in Sac, there happens to be Sacto plate on the bay right now.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 25, 2013)

Midcenturydotbiz here, member since 1999, feel free to look up my feedback


----------



## carlalotta (Aug 26, 2013)

My CABE name is my parents' ebay name. My mom's name is Carla. My dad and I used that ebay account to purchase bike items originally. Later, I set up my own ebay account, Olliesattic13. My cat, Oliver, loves hiding and sneaking around in the attic. He is a naughty cat but I love him.


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 26, 2013)

*complicated*

i JUST started using ebay about 1 month after hitting thecabe... 

sibusi = staten island busiello

i like the monkey name too... im gonna have to think up something more original, but i end up using something i can remember instead


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 27, 2013)

Nick and I have 3 accounts, PM us for info 
Darcie


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 27, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> While some of the user names are self explanatory it might also be interesting (or embarassing) to explain how you arrived at your user name. Mine is Freqman1 both here and ebay. I'm a government civilian (Department of the Army) and my career field used to be called "radio frequency management" hence Freqman. Its now referred to as electromagnetic spectrum management operations. V/r Shawn




http://armypubs.army.mil/doctrine/DR_pubs/dr_a/pdf/fm6_02x70.pdf

sounds complicated...


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 27, 2013)

thewave100


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> http://armypubs.army.mil/doctrine/DR_pubs/dr_a/pdf/fm6_02x70.pdf
> 
> sounds complicated...




I wrote that book and was the primary author for the Joint Publication (JP 6-01). V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 27, 2013)

My eBay user name is the same as my user name on THE CABE and other forums. 
Just something related to work because that was one of my first email addresses. AA for American Airlines, Smitty from my nickname, and 757 from working on Boeing 757 aircraft...hence aasmitty757.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 2, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I wrote that book and was the primary author for the Joint Publication (JP 6-01). V/r Shawn




it's a bit dry...


----------



## babyjesus (Sep 3, 2013)

*bj*

babyjesus4 on ebay
babyjesus3 on gmail
marc@balloontirebicycle.om
balloontirebicycle.com
.....I used to think it was funny in a very creepy way that the portuguese and some other cultures actually go with the xmas story that its the baby jesus who delivers the gifts.  That is incredibly creepy if you are asking me.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 4, 2013)

*I Never Bid On E-B ... but a good friend bids for me.*

This keeps me from biddin' on everything that comes down the pike.  I go by hoofhearted on this site ... 
Lucky Chesterfield on other sites.


----------



## Addison 35 (Sep 4, 2013)

Addison 35 para del CABE, irngtr1 on ebay (Iron maiden/ Guitar 1), sgguitarguy as the email, sg64gibson on other forums....
I had to mess up somebodys day! on top of that each one had a completely different alpha-numeric password of at least 10 digits.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 4, 2013)

MY EBAY USERNAME IS "ELECTRAGLIDE69" NAMED AFTER MY OLD '69 ELECTRA GLIDE POLICE SPECIAL I HAD BACK IN 1973 WHILE IN THE NAVY.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 22, 2013)

tanklight56....go figure


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 22, 2013)

ratpickc  the c has nothing to do with it but figure out ratpick


----------



## JOEL (Sep 22, 2013)

This has been educational. I always assumed that Freqman was kinda freaky, Stoney too. And Chris kinda looks like an action figure, even in a pink button down...


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 1, 2016)

cabe - kirk thomas
ebay - pudgeaorr    This is my band name sort of. Pudge Band AORR = All Original Rock and Roll


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 1, 2016)

Pbzepp

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## squirreldh (Nov 1, 2016)

Originally was JarrodB24 on the bay as I was 24 when I set upvmy ebay account. Changed it a few years later, wanted "BoughtOnEBay420" but they werent having it, so I am now BotanyBay420. As I sometimes sell vintage BMX stuff I have been mistaken for an Aussie, apparently there is a Botany Bay in Australia....

Sent from my SPH-M830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 1, 2016)

They wouldn't let me use "NIPPLES"

Crazy8cardsbikes


----------



## larock65 (Nov 1, 2016)

larock65 on ebay
larock65 on here


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 1, 2016)

Bikewhorder  here, RRB, Ebay and OKcupid for any of you lovely ladies looking for a good time.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 1, 2016)

Chojjerz  on ebay
Undergroundbicycleshop on instagram


----------



## 47jchiggins (Nov 1, 2016)

47jchiggins on ebay 

Todd


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 1, 2016)

AKA fndrdr ON EBAY!


----------



## Dave K (Nov 1, 2016)

eBay=Needing-bikes


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 1, 2016)

don't sell much,but now a60panfan on Ebay.

used to sell a lot of old Harley parts,mostly flathead and Knucklehead stuff under my nieces name.


----------

